# a / para - as preposition



## rpleimann

If one is talking about making a deposit into a savings account, should the Spanish expression be "para la cuenta de ahorros" o "a la cuenta de ahorros?"


----------



## alc112

I think you can use both of them

Just in case:
hola, vengo a dejar este dinero en mi cuenta de ahorros



Nota de moderación: Se han unido dos mensajes consecutivos.


----------



## Antartic

Transfiere todo tu dinero a mi cuenta de ahorros.
Todos los depositos van a parar a mi cuenta de ahorros.

Depende del verbo a utilizar.


----------



## Artrella

rpleimann said:
			
		

> If one is talking about making a deposit into a savings account, should the Spanish expression be "para la cuenta de ahorros" o "a la cuenta de ahorros?"



Hi! "a" indicates direction, so your money will go to your account >>> this "to" in Spanish is "a"


----------



## Phryne

rpleimann said:
			
		

> If one is talking about making a deposit into a savings account, should the Spanish expression be "para la cuenta de ahorros" o "a la cuenta de ahorros?"



Puede ser cualquiera de las dos; "en" también podría ser. La preposición estaría dependiendo del verbo que pongas antes. Si nos das una  idea del verbo que pensás poner, creo que te vamos a poder decir cuál suena mejor.


----------



## Anita hk

Qué podemos hacer X usted?

Voy a llevar algunas revistas X mi primo.

should X be a or para?  I know para stands for 'for' like I buy food for the family.  But then a can mean so many things that I'm not sure when to use or when not to use.  What is the difference between them?


----------



## alc112

Hi!! Welcome to wordreference!!
In your sentnece, you have to write para
I found this thread maybe it can help you.


----------



## Anita hk

thank you alc 112. But I don't understand the thread because I'm a just a beginner. Would you mind explaining the difference between a and para?


----------



## alc112

Well
It's very diffuclt but let me, at least, try.

Para
Use para to exppress who is the favored person/thing:
Compré un libro *para* mi mamá (I bought a book for my mother)
The favored person here is my mother
Cociné para el gato (I cooked for the cat)
The favored thing (animal) here is the cat
but Compré comida para gato (I guess) is I bought cat food

A
I don't know how to explain it.

I think the uses of "para" and "a" depend on the verb.


----------



## alc112

I found this:
http://spanish.allinfo-about.com/grammar/prepositions/personala.html
and this
http://spanish.allinfo-about.com/grammar/prepositions/porpara.html

I hope this can help you


----------



## Reili

Anita hk said:
			
		

> Qué podemos hacer X usted?
> 
> Voy a llevar algunas revistas X mi primo.
> 
> should X be a or para? I know para stands for 'for' like I buy food for the family. But then a can mean so many things that I'm not sure when to use or when not to use. What is the difference between them?


 

I'll take some magazines for my cousin
Voy a llevar algunas revistas para mi primo

I'm going to take this magazines to my cousin
Voy a llevarle algunas revistas a mi primo


----------



## Mita

Anita hk said:
			
		

> Qué podemos hacer X usted?
> 
> Voy a llevar algunas revistas X mi primo.


Hi and welcome to the forums!
I would say it's:
(What can we do for you?)
¿Qué podemos hacer por usted?
Like in this example: 





> Lo hizo por tí.He did it for your sake.


(I'm going to bring some magazines for my cousin)
Voy a llevar algunas revistas para mi primo.
Like in this example:





> El libro es para tí. The book is for you.


 
Regards 

PS: The examples are from Alc's second link. (Good links, Alexis!  )


----------



## Anita hk

Thanks everybody.


----------



## alc112

YOu are welcome


----------



## Pelirroja Peligrosa

Hi!
 Fortunately, we have natives to tell us how it really is, but it might help to pass on what I've been taught...

I bought a gift for my mum (*on her behalf* for her to give to one of her friends) 
Compré un regalo por mi mamá

I bought a gift for my mum (*to give to her* on her birthday)
Compré un regalo para mi mamá

"Lo hizo por ti" could be seen as "He did it because of you" or "He did it on your behalf (like the song "Es por ti" by Juanes)
"Lo hizo para ti" would be "he did it for you" (so you didn't have to or because you couldn't)
In the first case you are the motivation for the action and in the second you are the receiver of the action
Therefore in asking "what can we do for you?" I would say it really depends on what you are asking. 

The reason "a" can mean so many things is because it is often used in a verbal phrase differently in Spanish than in English. For example: _Viajamos a pie = We are traveling by foot._ Certain verbs always use the same preposition and for others, the preposition changes the significance of the sentence. If you don't have access to a book with a list of prepositions and what they mean, you can always look up the word in a dictionary and most will use the preposition in the example. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Rayines

> I bought a gift for my mum (on her behalf for her to give to one of her friends)
> Compré un regalo por mi mamá


Hola, Peli..Peli..: Esta construcción no se usa tanto en castellano de esta manera, porque puede confundir un poco (aunque se entiende el sentido que vos le querés dar aquí). Más bien diríamos: "Compré el regalo en lugar de mi mamá, porque ella no pudo".

Igualmente es correcta tu idea.


----------



## Pelirroja Peligrosa

gracias ;-)


----------



## Anita hk

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hola, Peli..Peli..: Esta construcción no se usa tanto en castellano de esta manera, porque puede confundir un poco (aunque se entiende el sentido que vos le querés dar aquí). Más bien diríamos: "Compré el regalo en lugar de mi mamá, porque ella no pudo".
> 
> Igualmente es correcta tu idea.


 
Rayines, could you translate your message into English please?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## alc112

Anita hk said:
			
		

> Rayines, could you translate your message into English please? Thanks in advance.


 
My attempt
This construction is not very used in Spanish in this way, since it may confuse a bit (altough it's understandable what you mean). We woud say "Compré el regalo enlugar de mi mamá, porque ella no pudo" as well.
but your idea is correct anyway


----------



## Rayines

> Rayines, could you translate your message into English please?


*Not exactly, Anita, because it's a Spanish issue. In short, I said that the sentence "Compré un regalo por mi mamá", that actually means: "I bought a gift instead of my mother", isn't very used in Spanish, it can originate a little confusion, because of the "por" there; that's why I proposed the other one:"Compré el regalo en lugar de mi mamá........."*
*That's all.*


----------



## Anita hk

Thank you alc112 and Raylines.


----------



## gdmarcus

Salgo de mi casa *para* la escuela.
Salgo de mi casa *a* la escuela.

Voy a ir/viajar *a* Madrid.
voy a ir/viajar *para* Madrid.

¿Cuál es la palabra correcto en estas oraciones?

Avísame si he cometido también algún otro error, por favor.  Tengo mucho aprender.

Gracias.


----------



## Delgadito

i dont know how to answer your first question EXACTLY. but this is how i would say those phrases.

Salgo mi casa para ir a la escuela.

Voy a ir a Madrid.


----------



## ruru2006

Salgo de mi casa *para* la escuela. 

Salgo de mi casa *a* la escuela.

Voy a ir/viajar *a* Madrid.
Voy *a* Madrid.

voy *para* Madrid. 
voy a ir/viajar  *para* Madrid. 

¿Cuál es la palabra *correcta* en estas oraciones?

Avísame si he cometido también algún otro error, por favor. Tengo mucho *que *aprender.

Gracias.

* Happy New Year*


----------



## delhi

"Voy *a* Madrid" y "Voy a viajar *a* Madrid" son correctos también.


----------



## ruru2006

delhi said:


> "Voy *a* Madrid" y "Voy a viajar *a* Madrid" son correctos también.


 

both expressions are listed.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

ruru2006 said:


> Salgo de mi casa *a* la escuela.


 
¿Por qué?
It sounds good to me.

Preposición "*a"*: dirección. "Voy a casa"

Salgo(de mi casa) a la escuela.


----------

